# How do I start a shoe repair business?



## mghchilli (31 Jan 2009)

I have a small premises in a small town pop.3300 and I feel a shoe repair business would work here.Whats involved? How do I source equipment,training etc
Are there any shoe repair franchises out there.I think Timpsons only operate their own stores.


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Jan 2009)

Not familiar with Timpsons.

[broken link removed]appear to be the main people or used to be for shoe repairs. You would probably need to do key cutting also to make it pay. Engraving is another option.

Battery watch replacement would be another handy option to include. Some smart stores at the height of the boom were charging €5 to just open the watch - a card of batteries can be bought for €2/€3 in the Euro shops and it has maybe 4 watch batteries provided they are not specialised ones. Scalpel or stanley knife usually opens the standard watches in no time.

Sell a few watch straps too.

Have your money made for you already 

BTW if I had my way would only use the old fashioned shoe repairers especially when its comfortable/favourite shoes. As one of them told me theirs was a proper trade years ago. The only problem with that these days is that the repair can sometimes cost the guts of a new pair.


----------



## becky (31 Jan 2009)

I got a pair of beloved boots reheeled a few years ago and they lasted no lenght so use quality materials if you can. 

I think people are more inclined to buy new rather than repair but in these times maybe that will change.


----------



## allthedoyles (31 Jan 2009)

I got soles last year too on an old pair of shoes ...........However , after 2 months the soles departed from the body !
Cost 25 euro .........


----------



## LouisCribben (2 Feb 2009)

in my 30 odd years of living, i never had a pair of shoes repared

i didnt even know it was possible to have a pair of shoes repaired. Shoes are fairly cheap nowadays, coming from China and low cost countries. People often buy new shoes long before old shoes need repair. 

In your town of 3300 people, how many people would use a shoe repair service if there was one? It might work, but you need to do your homework before you start your business.


----------



## Mel (2 Feb 2009)

I make 2 or 3 trips to the shoe repair shop in my town every year! Shoes last much longer and look much better with new heels/ tips, and you can make a good pair of boots last years by looking after them properly - I actually haven't bought a new pair of boots since 2006, and I wear them all through the winter. 
I think repairing what you have will get very popular very soon.


----------



## hizzy (2 Feb 2009)

Hi

Check out the following link [broken link removed], hope it is of some help.

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## mathepac (2 Feb 2009)

Sue Ellen said:


> Not familiar with Timpsons...


I believe OP is located in the UK; see here - [broken link removed]

The web-site has the usual tripe on it  "To find your nearest Timpson Store on the *UK Mainland* and *Northern Ireland*...".


----------



## dockingtrade (2 Feb 2009)

find someone you know that does sewing. Offer a sewing the crotch in jeans service, patching elbows service take a % of that and might bring in more for the shoe repair side also


----------



## sparkeee (2 Feb 2009)

I think there will be more call for repairs in the coming hard times.


----------



## dockingtrade (2 Feb 2009)

I've got a slogan for you (if you incorporate the sewing as suggested above) 


"If you wear we repair it"


----------



## mghchilli (6 Feb 2009)

Thanks Sue Ellen that was very helpful.Does mr.minit have a European website the link you gave me was for Australia.

Regards

[broken link removed]


----------



## Sue Ellen (8 Feb 2009)

mghchilli said:


> Thanks Sue Ellen that was very helpful.Does mr.minit have a European website the link you gave me was for Australia.
> 
> Regards



Sorry about replying have only seen this now.

If you have a root around www.google.ie you may find the proper site.  Can't find it myself at the moment.  It may come up under franchises.


----------



## mghchilli (10 Feb 2009)

thanks for your help Hizzy


----------



## hizzy (10 Feb 2009)

More than welcome mghchilli

Hope all goes well for you

Regards

Hizzy


----------



## mghchilli (13 Feb 2009)

I agree as more and more people find their resources dwindling repairing will become the new purchasing.


----------

